# How to Find MAC Address of Lan Card ?



## satyamy (Mar 16, 2008)

I have 1 PC running Lan Internet Connection
Now i need to run same net connection on Laptop

so for this manually i need to change the mac address of lan to same as of my PC 

how can i do this ?


How can i find mac of my PC ?

i use
ipconfig /all

but i am confused bcoz it give 10-15 line 

which one is mac address ???


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 16, 2008)

It's the one with the following form:

01:23:45:67:89:ab


----------



## Ponmayilal (Mar 16, 2008)

View attachment 1668

For changing ( spoofing ) the MAC address, you may use the freeware program MAC makeup from here 

*www.gorlani.com/publicprj/macmakeup/macmakeup.asp

Note: I have not tried since there was no necessity for me.

There may be many other free programs. You may google search MAC Address changer and get more info on it.


----------



## mad1231moody (Mar 18, 2008)

MacMakeup does the job fine, give it a try, using it myself


----------



## satyamy (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks Thanks Thanks all Helpful friends

Prob Solved


----------

